
Multi-media journalists face jail time after reporting on ND pipeline protest - altstar
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/15/multi-media-journalists-face-jail-time-for-reporting-on-north-dakota-pipeline-protest/
======
tsomctl
One of them is Amy Goodman, who, if you've ever listened to NPR, you've heard.
The public prosecutor is saying that since she was showing the viewpoint of
the Native Americans, she wasn't actually doing journalism, she was just
promoting their disruptive behavior. Rolling Stone magazine claims that it's
not the public prosecutor's job to decide what is and isn't journalism
([http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/taibbi-on-amy-
goodman-a...](http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/taibbi-on-amy-goodman-
arrest-for-covering-dakota-pipeline-story-w444754)). Goodman has devoted her
career to independent journalism, I'm sure she's going to fight this.

------
a3n
"For those unfamiliar with the pipeline protests, the Standing Rock Sioux are
seeking to halt the construction of a $3.8 billion pipeline saying its
development will encroach on their tribal burial sites and taint their water
supply at the Standing Rock Sioux Reservation."

OT: I hope they're provably documenting water analysis now, so they can show
degradation of water quality and safety later.

